# Topics > Related topics > Events >  National Robotics Week, USA

## Airicist

Website - nationalroboticsweek.org

youtube.com/NationalRoboticsWeek

facebook.com/roboweek

twitter.com/roboweek

linkedin.com/company/roboweek

April 2-10, 2022

April 3-11, 2021

April 4-12, 2020

April 6-14, 2019

April 7-15, 2018

----------


## Airicist

IHMC Atlas Localization Test 

 Published on Oct 23, 2014




> Using localization we are able to send a single footstep plan to the robot telling it to walk over the cinder blocks and repeat without adjusting any footsteps. In this video we show atlas walking over and back 10 times without any operator involvement.

----------

